# 2008 Music Recommendations



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Most music these days gets simultaneous global release but some times things slip through the cracks so what I would like to know is what people would recommend in terms of jazz or for that matter any medium.

I just received the new Byrne and Eno CD Everything that happens happens today, from the states this afternoon, have had it on the ipod for a couple of months but letting it lose on the stereo well thats another matter isn't it.

So here are my picks in no order or style for the year 

History,Mystrey Bill Frisell 

e.s.t live in hamburg 

Brad Mehldau Trio Live 

Setting Standards New York Sessions Keith Jarrett Trio (I have a thing for trio's) 

The Ting Tings We Started Nothing 

Mahler 5 Daniel Harding 

Lucifer Bar Kokhba/John Zorn

And I know that it wasn't released this year but Brownstreet by Joe Zdwinul, absolutely fantastic it over flows with life and the music is just great, I wore out a copy of 8.30 by Weather Report, they came to Sydney with that show and it was one of the best gigs I have ever seen.


----------

